# Your favorite Shostakovich string quartet cycle.......................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What cycle is your pick?

Thank you


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I went on a mega-shopping spree a couple of nights ago and picked up virtually everything on my last 'recordings you are considering' post. The one item that remains to buy is exactly this one.

Here's what I have determined, so far:

1. The Emerson set is available for a super price, but, from the few samples I listened to, I feel they embellish too much.

2. The Fitzwilliam set is available at a fairly reasonable price, given the 6CDs, and they seem to nail it for me.

3. The complete Borodin set is great, but so overpriced right now, that I don't know whether going to such expense justifies the reward (but I haven't completely ruled it out).

4. The Mandelring set is too slow... too romanitcized and the cost is almost as high as the Borodin set, so why not just go for the Borodin, if I am willing to spend that much?

5. I haven't sampled the Brodsky, Rubin, Beethoven, Sorrel or other sets.

Without hearing each set start to finish, this is the best assessment I can do.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I recommend Hagen for some great playing with perfect sound. It's all rather intense, though not as perfect as, say, the Borodins or Fitzwilliams. I was pleasantly surprised with them. Consider them if you're looking for some great sonics, but only as supplement.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

I disagree with Brotagonist regarding the Emerson Quartet set. I find it to contain probing, focused and emotive performances. What may sound like embellishment can sometimes be mixed up for sheer virtuosity. I don't necessarily hear the former; but I certainly hear the latter.

I suppose the amount of vibrato these players wax on these compositions might not be to everyone's taste. Personally, I think it adds a sense of an intense urgency to the music, but that might just be me.


----------

